# Hand raised Woody



## Holz and Syd (Jul 8, 2011)

I have had Sydney (Syd) since he was about 12 days old when he was atacked by a freinds cat, she brought him to me and then I raised him. He is now extremely tame and follows me everywhere, litterally as he isnt flying yet he walks after me 

I have three cats so I have to be soo careful with him but I was wondering how do they cope in captivity because I live in a farming community and if I let him go he wouldnt last very long due to flying upto people all of the time. I love him to bits and I am perfectly happy to keep him and look after him as long as I know that is ok for him.

Thanks
Holly


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Holly

Opinions vary, and I believe more and more that woodies found as _adults_ do not always thrive in captivity.

However, we have had young woodies, one was probably around your bird's age or younger when rescuer found him, who have coped fine in our aviary. We even got woodies who nested and produced eggs, which showed they were relaxed enough to accept their environment. I guess the aviary suited them, as we put small trees in, and allowed a bush to grown through to an extent, to make it more woodie-friendly. 

If this little one has decided that humans are 'his kind' (the way young feral pigeons sometimes do) then he should be fine, if always kept safe from domestic or other predators. As they grow up, their instinctive drive to find a mate may kick in, but hard to forecast with a 'homely' woodie. I'd think that eventually his (?) behavior will guide you as to whether he is content to live as he is or not.

Other UK members may have better experience of 'house woodies', of course.


----------



## Holz and Syd (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks I will keep my on on how happy he seems then 
I think it is a male however as of yet I am not 100% sure whether it is male or female.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Do you have a pic of him - we like pics 

Does he get plenty of greens to eat?


----------



## Holz and Syd (Jul 8, 2011)

I shall get a picture now. 

He is currently eating a mix of read brek and seeds out of a syringe and he also has a bowl of seeds in with him to encourage him to start eating them on his own.
He also has a powdered tonic mixed in with his food but he doesnt seem that interested in taking water, I presume he is getting enough from the readybrek mixture at the moment.


----------



## Holz and Syd (Jul 8, 2011)

Sydney 

These are the most recent ones i have, the one of him on my head was taken about three days ago


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ahhh ... a recent rescue!

Yes, bit early for him to be stuffing down seeds and green stuff 

He is a sweetie - about the age I collected one from a lady in London. That one was a flapping, wild bundle when I got her, but settled down to be very friendly. Did have the unfortunate habit of sticking her beak up my nose or in my ear if I wasn't careful 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Holz and Syd (Jul 8, 2011)

I am really enjoying looking after him, its great fun and a brilliant experience for me


----------

